# Onions to supplement shallots, how much should I use?



## larry_stewart (Dec 3, 2014)

Im following a recipe that calls for 20 shallots.
I dont have shallots , but I have onions.
I want to supplement the onions for the shallots.

I know onions are usually a stronger flavor than the shallots, but for this recipe, Im more concerned about the quantity being the same.

I know onions come in all shapes and sizes.  I would consider the onions I have, average sized ( tennis ball sized + / - ).

How many onions do you think would equal 20 shallots?

Thanks , 

Larry


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 3, 2014)

Shallot Cooking Tips and Measures

This link says that 6 minced shallot cloves equal approx. 1/4 cup.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 3, 2014)

So much depends on the size of the shallots.  Off hand, if three shallots equals one onion, you'd need about 7 onions.  Your guess is as good as any.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 4, 2014)

Since a shallot is also a bit "garlicy," Id suggest maybe throwing in a few garlic cloves.

The large shallots are stronger flavored than the small ones.


----------

